# Pinarello Headset Size/Comparison for stack on geometries question.



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am looking at setting up my Dogma and Cervelo S2 stack and reach measurements so that they match. From what I gather, stack is measured from the center of the BB up to the top of the headtube (not including the headset) correct? So when I look at the numbers on paper, I need to include the dimension of the headset + spacers to get the overall stack height of the bike right (along with the head tube angle)? That said, does anybody know what where I can find the headset dimensions for a Pinarello dogma and for my Cervelo (I measured my Cervelo S2 to have a 15mm headset, but don't have my new frame yet so can't get that measurement). I would love to find these online somewhere also just so I know the numbers are correct, I realize I am being picky here! I also want to make sure that I am making the correct assumption that stack height does NOT include the headset dimension when quoted from frame manufacturers....

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi

-Stack is measured from the centre of the BB to the top of the head tube.
-Total stack would be headtube + headset & spacers.
-I measured my headset to be 15mm.

Here is a good link for setting your bikes up to be the same:
Technical FAQ: Setting your bikes up identically

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

The headset cap for dogma itself is 15mm.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Same for my Paris, I'm trying to find one of the ZeroStack caps myself or something at least compatible around the 5mm-8mm mark.

Anybody?

View attachment 276007


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Contact Clive at Glory Cycles. He will be able to source you one from Pinarello. He will need the serial number from your frame.


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help, got all set up now.


----------

